# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Do You Use A Cut off disc/Grinder? Check this out.

## Captainleeward

Here is a Harbor Freight grinder safety guard or mini circular saw jig. item #45921.
also see this you tube video 

. enjoy ...:O)

----------

Altair (Jan 18, 2015)

----------


## Altair

Neat and safe. Reminds me of a circular saw cutting guide. Thanks for sharing the video Cap'n.

----------


## DIYer

For 7 bucks, it's not too shabby. I'm sure though that the guys here can do so much better. Thanks for the post, Captain.

----------


## jere

For flat sections of steel I just clamp some angle iron to the piece I am cutting. Then drag the grinder across the angle. Cuts straight the first time but takes a steady hand... This looks simple enough to build, this might go on the to do list.

----------


## Hotz

Captain thank you for sharing, very good device for security.

H .. :Hat Tip:

----------

